# I want an aircraft carrier (aka PA12)



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

G'day folks, I have drooled over the PA12 and have just been reading through old reviews of the PA on the forum from when it first came out but has always been out of my price range  
Well, with the recent death of my father it looks like I will have some spare cash to spend (my 1/6th share of his dosh, bugger all but enough to buy myself a toy) so I was thinking now might be the time. Will need to get a trailer too as I'm a rather straggly skinny yeti and am not about to try to lift it onto my 4wd Colorado.
So, should I lash out and treat myself? Do those that have them love them?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want to fish exclusively on smooth waters, I don't think you'll find anything better.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Buy an A.I.


As I mostly fish the river and the rest of the time in a large bay and I can't sail - NO!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


Yep. And someone trying to sail an AI on the river here - definetly not the yak for what I want to do but you don't understand how people can enjoy catching bream.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> No.


Thanks Salti but this thread was a serious question, not one wanting to be sidetracked by pelagic vs estuary bollocks. Save your fun for other threads


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

If you're getting a trailer you may as well get the PA14. 
Either way, go for it and enjoy it now.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> Yeti I haven't seen ya in the flesh but you cally ya self a skinny bugger and from memory referred to your age in previous threads. The PA's are seriously the heaviest yaks going around. The AI's aren't much better but can be broken down. Have a good think about loading and unloading and how your shoulders and back are now and how you expect thm to be in 3-4 years time. If in any doubt a lighter revo or outback will do the same job.


Yeah I'm 48 and the body is already suffering from years of physical stuff, thats why I would have to get a trailer. I already have an Outback and was thinking that in a few years time even that would be too difficult to get on the roof of the 4WD. All the places I fish (or plan to fish) I have access to boat ramps (small quiet ones not shared with 100s of stinkboats) and think I could load/unload the yak in much the same way as stinkboaters with the trailer.


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

> Thanks Salti but this thread was a serious question, not one wanting to be sidetracked by pelagic vs estuary bollocks. Save your fun for other threads


touchy........

kfdu?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

yakfishar said:


> > Thanks Salti but this thread was a serious question, not one wanting to be sidetracked by pelagic vs estuary bollocks. Save your fun for other threads
> 
> 
> touchy........
> ...


My dad died last week and I asked a serious question!
Problem with that?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Yeti. I have a PA12. My pros and cons in no particular order and some may not effect you in your stated use.
- bloody heavy as others have said. one man lift onto car roof has potential for injury if you aren't up for it. Trailer a great idea.
- plenty of room to take everything you need plus good storage
- you can easily stand in it on calm water
- the seat is bloody comfy
- fittings for placing a fish finder come as standard
- great tackle box holders in centre hatch
- because you sit high you are subject to cross wind effecting steering / accelerating drift more than usual
- has the turning circle of the QE2 (particularly when effected by aforementioned wind)
- doesn't surf well, has a nasty habit of trying to get side on to the breakers, can be difficult to punch through with enough momentum to get out through the surf (due to weight slowing acceleration)
- once out through waves it generally handles swell comfortably

Hope it helps.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Hey Yeti. I have a PA12. My pros and cons in no particular order and some may not effect you in your stated use.
> - bloody heavy as others have said. one man lift onto car roof has potential for injury if you aren't up for it. Trailer a great idea.
> - plenty of room to take everything you need plus good storage
> - you can easily stand in it on calm water
> ...


Thanks GK,
not about to take it anywhere near any surf.
The wind drift and turning circle could be problems though. The reviews I read on the forum (from 2009!) suggested that the turning circle was really good because of the extra rotation in the rudder compared to other Hobies. One of my hassles with the Outback in tight spaces and with wind is the lack of response to wanting to turn so this may be an even bigger problem with the PA.
Food for thought, thanks


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> GlenelgKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks GK,
> ...


Got it in one. That is the issue i experience, not nearly as bad manouvering on a still day. Can't compare with an Outback, only ever had 10 mins in one, but cant imagine the PA is better if you are already having issues with this.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

GlenelgKiller said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > GlenelgKiller said:
> ...


Positives and negatives, how to decide?
Manouvering could be a big negative, but even with the Outback I won't be able to get it up on the roof in a few years so will even need a trailer for that, and with my bony arse the comfy seat is a real positive, and the option of being able to stand up when casting lures.
:?


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Get one....ya know ya wanna!

seriously though,if ya don't have enough forward momentum ya steering will be unresponsive,but sometimes,strangley
if you reef the rudder from side to side it will grab...
anyway
also, on kfdu i came across a thread where a clever fellow attached a skipper seat to an outback ,it's actually
really simple...check it out.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a thought, maybe a little electric motor and battery maybe the go for tight turning and wind. With the PA12 and 14 such a big platform balancing the weight should be no issue at all.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Yeti, I had a pa14 and now have a pa12.
You won't go wrong with either, promise.
I love mine to death  
Go to Tamar Marine in Lonnie and try one out, they're good guys to deal with.
Cheers, Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

get the 14 mate theres was world of difference and the 14 comes out on top


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

justcrusin said:


> get the 14 mate theres was world of difference and the 14 comes out on top


Now you're teasing me   
Why does the 14 come out on top? Whats the difference between them apart from the extra two feet?


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > get the 14 mate theres was world of difference and the 14 comes out on top
> ...


I owned both for a while and ended up selling the 14. They are both brilliant.
I say the 12 is best, especially when loading/unloading.
The handling of both is similar, though the 12 is more nimble.
The 14 is more stable, but that's only relative when comparing the 12 vs 14. They beat the crap out of any other yak on the market in those stakes  
Hobie have a new/improved rudder which is available next year which should improve tracking for both units btw  
Either way you will love it


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

rodrocket said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > justcrusin said:
> ...


Thanks Rod, opinions from someone who has owned both is exactly what I wanted


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

the 14 has so much more room the length is lost from the bow and while they are a bit more nimble the 12 was no where near as stable. I have been in both in adverse conditions (think 40knt winds) and would take the 14 any day over the 12. The weight difference is negligible, and if thats weight is a big concern think outback, honestly I would get an outback before I got a 12.

The outback is what I would consider one of the best all rounders on the market, small enough to manhandle get in tiny creeks but able to handle itself in a sea.Bit more money in your sky rocket to then yeti for the trailer and set up like sounders etc.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

justcrusin said:


> the 14 has so much more room the length is lost from the bow and while they are a bit more nimble the 12 was no where near as stable. I have been in both in adverse conditions (think 40knt winds) and would take the 14 any day over the 12. The weight difference is negligible, and if thats weight is a big concern think outback, honestly I would get an outback before I got a 12.
> 
> The outback is what I would consider one of the best all rounders on the market, small enough to manhandle get in tiny creeks but able to handle itself in a sea.Bit more money in your sky rocket to then yeti for the trailer and set up like sounders etc.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Thanks Dave,
I already have an Outback and there's no way I'd be out in 40kts winds.
I will be keeping the Outback which is probably better for the narrower river stretches but I really like the idea of being able to stand to cast when flats fishing in the bay as it would give a much better view of whats going on in the water.
I don't consider the money to be an issue, I've never had much anyway and was surprised at the size of my windfall, its not a life changing amount but enough to buy a new toy without feeling guilty. With no kids or missus or mortgage to worry about (I live in caravans, one in SA, one in Tas), its about getting the most out of life while I can, whilst still spending 6 months a year working in SA.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

It's all about pivot points in loading Yeti, you'll get a pa14 on a trailer with ease, I'm loading mine onto my lux trayback so much easier than my mates with viking's onto wagon's. I can't fault mine, taken it a lot of spots I probably shouldn't have, and it handles it.
Take one for a spin and see what you think, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

re weight difference being negligable. I dissagree, sorry. 
That extra few kilos, along with the extra 2 feet did make life more difficult for me  
re standing up to fish. That is deff where the 14 would win  
re loading ease. If you use a trailer, then no problem either way.
If loading onto roof, then go the 12 IMHO.
I had originally used Thule "slide" bars, but have now switched to Rhino "T" loader along with skid type cradles and now think this is best combo for me. I really don't want to haul a trailer  
Price diff is bugger all.
Again, go to Tamar Marine. They will be happy to let you try both units. Give them a call first and they'll set them up for you. They are right on the water, though you may already know that  
re 40 knots. Sorry, I'm not that brave :lol: 
I see no point in even bothering hitting the water past 15 knts. A windsurfer, yes :twisted: 
If you came down to Hobart you could take my unit out for the day. I live right on the water. 
Have way point on GPS for flatty spots so you can catch a feed for me at same time :lol: 
Cheers, Rod


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey yeti, I have a mate who is 6'2" and slim. He can stand and cast / fish on his OB all day. Even I can stand on the outback, will try fishing while standing up when the waters a bit warmer.
Have you considered an out rigger or outriffers for your outback?
That should allow easy standing, and add no real weight for transporting as long as they were east to attach/detach.
A skippers seat mod (Pretty simple, and cheap) and your problems are solved - with plenty of $ left over.

Having said that, I do understand if you'd like to buy something more substantial that will be a memory of your dad.
I've not owned a PA, but from what I've read I think I'd go the 14 if I was buying one, esp. if I planned to trailer it.

Have paddled a 12 briefley. Easy to stand up, but tracked and steered like a 3 legged labrador thats been eating fermented fallen peaches.
Maybe the new rudders will help this. Love the bow-thruster (elec motor) someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys - AKFF at its best  
Will definetly pay Tamar Marine a visit and take both of them for a pedal on the river


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Buy one of each ;-)


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss yeti,

I got 2012 PA14, I love it the trailer makes the difference. It is heavy but that my fault when loaded with esky, sidescan, too many rods and gear. The plus with all that is its stable and standing up is fun. Not the fastest thing on the water but who wants to rush. Plus you can get a small sail for that, my trailer was around the 600-700 mark.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice rig Karl 
Always wondered if those wind paddles were worth having a go at ????
What's your opinion on them please ?


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

The wind paddle is ok though needs a constant wind, wish I had got the bigger one in hindsight for the PA. It's a good size the trolling when feeling lazy but not long distances. It's also a pain to put away sometimes if the wind is in the wrong direction.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey karl,
I think this deserves a new thread.
I'd love to hear ppl's opinions on what works best, price, rigging etc.
Will you do that please ?
Cheers, rod


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

'12 PA 12
Used
$2200 US
You ship or pedal.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yak4ever said:


> I trawl with my sail often.


Where do you store the net?
Licence and registration please


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Yak4ever said:
> 
> 
> > I trawl with my sail often.
> ...


Yes, that age old error of confusing trawling with trolling. Who said spelling doesn't matter? Lucky the forum thread on spelling occurred just before I signed up to AKFF (because I'm a pedant)


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaa


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yak4ever said:


> only becomes commercial if you catch something!!!


Only becomes commercial if you use a commercial method
Licence and registration please


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Yeti, any joy yet ????


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

rodrocket said:


> Hey Yeti, any joy yet ????


Am waiting till after Xmas then will visit Tamar Marine for some test pedalling. There's no rush, still happily annoying the fish from my Outback


----------



## hobieone (Nov 22, 2007)

If you are looking at a trailer option then get the Pro Angler 14, I class myself as Mr Puniverse, ordered a 12 but after talking with some guys about using a trailer they recommended the 14.
Now I have the "aircraft carrier" I haven't looked back, the 12 is really just a life boat compared to the 14. But look, which ever way you go you will still have a great boat with heaps of storage so you better ask "she who must be obeyed" for more pocket money to cover the deck and open up an account with BCF. Enjoy


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

There is no SWMBO so I'm safe there. Reckon I might go the aircraft carrier over the tug boat though but still to have a test pedal


----------

